# Park House Acute Hospital, Hellingly - January 2009



## clebby (Jan 18, 2009)

After our very successful trip to the main hospital at Hellingly (http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8756) me, wifebeater, randomnut and randomnut's flatmate decided we hadn't had enough and walked to the acute unit, at Park House. 

Essentially a mini version of the main building, Park House was also designed by GT Hine and opened at the same time as the rest of the hospital. It was built to accomodate patients suffering from acute mental illness, meaning their disorder was short lived but of abrupt onset and progresing rapidly, and in need of urgent care. Because of the short duration of their illness it was not deemed necessary for them to be admitted to the main hospital, as they would be cured very quickly and hence only spend a few weeks inside.

One of the problems of acute mental health is although it is very brief, it is often very severe, meaning patients were violent, agressive and a danger to those and others around them. This meant there were lots of seclusion cells inside Park House, most notably a padded cell. Park House, according to some graffiti, was closed in 1986, a full 8 years before the main hospital.

The admin block is classic Hine, and it is almost a mini version of the main hospital's admin...







The ground floor to the south of the building was esentially a no goer, as the floors were virtually non existent...






Upstairs, the floor was concrete in most places, so it was much easier to navigate. There also seemed to be a lot more original features in Park House, such as these metal fireplaces.






Most of the windows have been smashed out though. 






Like the main hospital, corridors were used to connect different parts of the building. However, these corridors were part of the building, rather than a separate structure as seen in the main hospital.














The colour schemes _should_ have looked horrendous, however they _actually_ seemed to work in places. That or I have _very_ bad taste 














One of these individual cells turned out to be padded, or at least it would have been once, before some scumbag decided to light a fire in it.  The floor was still squishy and padded though, so I'm happy! 






Scribbled onto the wall of the room, which you can just make out to the left of the image, was "New Room 1938" (Obviously the date padding was installed). Underneath it was written "Closed by know-nothing wankers 1986" which I think summed it up quite nicely.  But seriously padded cells were not pleasant places, and, like West Park's, it was distinctly uncomfortable inside.

This was the only part of the ground floor that was relatively safe, but the light was fading so my photos unfortunately lack the warm glow the main hospital had.


----------



## Winchester (Jan 19, 2009)

Park House closed in 1986, according to the Grafitti, which was added in 1994, I believe. And I don't think there was a fire in it, I think it's 23 years worth of peeling paint and decay to the floor, with the padding removed. (see the pic below)

Good report.


----------



## clebby (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for that, there seems to be no history on the place anywhere 
but there has definitely been a fire inside, as the ceiling is covered in soot and smoke


----------



## chelle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Nice one Clebby*

I think I read somewhere that someone said the padding was removed so the room could be used as a store room,but I seem to remember smoke damage in the areaso who knows what happened.Still,great report Clebby and pics too

regards Stu


----------



## Winchester (Jan 19, 2009)

The floor is padded, so I'd contest that.


----------



## LiamCH (Jan 19, 2009)

Winchester said:


> The floor is padded, so I'd contest that.



Are you sure it's not just water damage making it all spongy?


----------



## lost (Jan 19, 2009)

The floor's definitely padded - you can tell that just by looking at it


----------



## clebby (Jan 19, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> Are you sure it's not just water damage making it all spongy?



no its definitely padded, it feels like west parks


----------



## chelle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Padding*

Sorry if I mislead anyone...I know the floor is padded,but somone else has said they believed the rest of the padding was removed so the room could be used as a store room....please dont shoot me,am only adding what I read elsewhere...

Stu


----------

